# Gabi may be about to lay? :o



## abaldwin40 (Aug 25, 2013)

So I've been away from the forums for awhile. I have been studying up on breeding pretty much the while time. So now.... Gabi and tommy have been checked by a vet and I've allowed them to mate. I attached their best box and put izzie in her own cage. Gabi has had splatty messy droppings. So she should be close to laying. Also her bum has rounded out a lot. An they've been messing around with the nest box a lot and spend the majority of their day in and out of it.  wish my lil girl luck! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Yes! That is a dead give away. Just be sure she's getting a good diet and lots of calcium for healthy eggs


----------



## abaldwin40 (Aug 25, 2013)

She has zupreem kaytee pellets Harrison's pellets millet and cuddle bone :3 I think she'll be good 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Make sure she gets lots if sunshine as well (if weather permits)


----------



## abaldwin40 (Aug 25, 2013)

I actually was wondering about that. Do I need to roll their flight cage out to my patio? I live in an apartment. And I have their cage near a window. I figured that if I rolled it out there it'd cause more disturbance to their nesting environment.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## abaldwin40 (Aug 25, 2013)

It's a strong cage. Should I leave it out there for humidity'a sake? Temps get up to the mid 80s and low as 50's at night. Any ideas?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

I would leave where they are right now. We don't want to move their location at this point. Moving into a new environment is one if the hormone control technics. Is there sunlight shining at your patio? I was thinking you could put them in a travel cage, and let them soak up some sunlight for 30 mins. When they have eggs, you can give them a mist as well so they can bring humidity for the eggs.


----------



## abaldwin40 (Aug 25, 2013)

Okay. So you're saying to put them in the travel cage for 30 mins on the patio and let them get sun. Then out them back in the big cage? Cuz their cage doesn't get constant sun. And my wife keeps it cool in the house. So I'm afraid the misting will only chill them. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Sunlight contains vitamin D, which birds need to absorb the calcium. 

What temperature is your home? Another route you can go regarding humid is running a humidifier in your home. You can also just spray the walls of the box to increase humid.


----------



## abaldwin40 (Aug 25, 2013)

My wife keeps it between 65-70. But they don't get direct sun from their big cage. The window blocks it. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

That isn't too bad. As long as they aren't wet at night, there won't be a problem. They will hopefully be in the nest box which won't be as cold as your home.


----------



## abaldwin40 (Aug 25, 2013)

Okay :3 thanks! All the studying doesn't prepare you for the real thing lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## abaldwin40 (Aug 25, 2013)

Will this heater be okay to use on the birds? 

http://mobile.walmart.com/ip/Comfort-Zone-5-120-BTU-Multi-Purpose-Ceramic-Heater-Black-CZ442WM/


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

I can't view it, but I honestly never heard of a heater not being safe. But don't take my word for it because I never bought one. 

Someone more experienced will hop on this thread and tell us more about heaters. How is Gabi today? I'll post some info on signs of an eggnant hen now.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

*Signs Of Egg Laying Females*

signs of egg laying females getting ready to lay eggs will feel heavier, weigh more and their lower abdomen near the vent may feel firmer and look larger. When producing an egg, females will also start drinking much more water because eggs are made up of so much water. Chewing activity will also increase, as females start to shred more paper, perches, wood, toys etc. in preparation of a nest. Females may also become very protective of their cage, backing up into a corner, chirping softly. Prior to and during the egg laying process, the female will have very large, loose and odorous droppings. This is also normal. Droppings are retained in the cloaca and they are eliminated by the female in the morning. A total absence of droppings indicate egg binding.

Found here http://www.cockatielcottage.net/egg_laying.html


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## abaldwin40 (Aug 25, 2013)

Gabi and tommy have mated about 3 times today. Spent some time in the nest box as usual. She hasn't been shredding anything though. I gave them some material I got from petsmart. She's been very protective of the cage and her nest but unusually comfortable around me. I haven't been hissed at but if my wife daughter or friend come near she'll make it known she doesn't like them lol it's kinda amusing. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

She will lay an egg very soon! Mating several times a day is also a sign.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Also, she won't necessarily shred many things because she already has a nest. My birds like to chew on the nest box bedding. But every bird is different.


----------



## abaldwin40 (Aug 25, 2013)

Yea tommy is the one chewing. But he's chewing on the box itself lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

That's normal! He is decorating it for her. If she likes it, she will go in. If she doesn't, he will keep chewing it until it suites her taste.


----------



## abaldwin40 (Aug 25, 2013)

Lol what a good hubby :3


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## abaldwin40 (Aug 25, 2013)

I got an egg!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## abaldwin40 (Aug 25, 2013)

Look!  i read that i should wait till about the 2-3rd egg is lain to candle them. what you think?


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Congratulations on the egg!

Is that how the egg looks? I hope that's just the picture that makes the egg looked squeezed. This is what a normal egg looks like.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

You can candle the egg anytime you'd like! The first vein should appear on the 3rd day. But every egg varies.


----------



## abaldwin40 (Aug 25, 2013)

yep! thats what it looks like. but shes rolled it onto a part of the box that doesnt have nesting materials under it. is it ok to move it back onto the nest material?


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Yes, that would be great!


----------



## abaldwin40 (Aug 25, 2013)

alrighty.  its making me nervous lol whats bad is i wasnt this nervous when my daughter was born XD i guess ill just have to remember to let them do what they do :3


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Are the birds aggressive with you when you open the nest? I wouldn't open the nest as much right now since she is still laying eggs. But after, I recommend you get the birds used to you checking in the nest. Once she is done laying, you can gently knock on the lid and open it. If their bites don't hurt, you can put your hand in their for a couple of minutes several times a day so that they won't go crazy when you open the lid when the eggs hatch. 

Here is a picture of Bio when he had eggs 


Yes! He was crazy, but after they hatched, he was so sweet with me when I put my hand in the box.

Marshmallow on the other hand...


Ya don't want to mess with that girl haha


----------



## abaldwin40 (Aug 25, 2013)

Yes gabi is very aggressive. Always has been. Lol she does bite.....hard..... But I'm used to it. Checking her weight and stuff. So it doesn't bother me. Ill probably check the nest once a day to check for eggs so I can write it on my calendar. And I'll also mist it a little to give it some humidity. I also have a heater in there on izzie about 3 feet from the big cage. She came down with an infection so I'm getting her treated separate. So it should increase the humidity from nothing to something. Should that suffice?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Yes it is! The air cell can also determine whether you are giving them enough humid or not.

I'll find some information on humid for you.


----------



## abaldwin40 (Aug 25, 2013)

Okay! That works! But I won't be able to see an air cell till it develops first correct?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Air cells are small at the beginning, if you take a look at Sussanes candling article at http://www.internationalcockatielresource.com/candling-eggs.html
If you scroll all the way down, you can see some diagrams of what the air cell should look like.


----------



## abaldwin40 (Aug 25, 2013)

I'm gonna bookmark this to read a few more times. It's really good info. Any personal advise tho?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Well there is just so much we know that it's hard to choose something out of my head without a question. :blush:


----------



## abaldwin40 (Aug 25, 2013)

Lol. Well how about this. She's already incubating her one egg. Is that normal for a first time mom I'm guessing?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Yes! She is a great mom! How is daddy taking care of the eggs? I've never seen an egg like that shape before. I am going to ask Carolyn and see what she thinks about it.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Wait a second! I just saved that photo onto photo bucket and I see the real shape! It's perfectly fine. It looks like the forum squeezed the picture and made the egg look really flat. I was wondering how Gabi did that lol

Good luck with the eggs! She is lay another one after tomorrow. I'll be waiting


----------



## abaldwin40 (Aug 25, 2013)

I'll post one as soon as I find it :3 I'll be teachig wifey what i know so far so she can play grand mommy 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

